# Our Timepieces:)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay I thought I should start a new thread for these guys, and especially now since they finally have found their names:biggrin1: this is the same post that I put in the other thread

The boys are now 2 weeks old. They are sure moving around a lot more and their eyes are starting to open After much debate around here, we have decided to take a different turn with their names. We decided that there wasn't much in the "Nut" theme that we liked or could agree on. SO we did finally come up with a theme that we all liked and the boys are now named







The theme that we have gone with is "Timepieces"
So hear they are:

This is is the back and tan boy and his name is *Vacheron* (va-sha-ron)
We are still debating about the registered name as we have a couple of ideas being 1. *Cache's Tour d'Ile *Which is one of the world's most expensive wrist watch ever sold. It sold for 1.5 million







I couldn't imagine spending that much money on a watch.
or 2. *Cache's Priceless Timepiece*









This is our darker sable boy and his name is *Giovanni *I think we may call him "Gio" for short. And his Registered name "*Cache's Exclusive Timepiece*"









And we have our light sable/cream boy and his name is *Movado* (moe-vah-doe) it means "always in motion" so that is what his registered name will be too, "*Cache's Always In Motion*"









The other name that my husband liked was Piaget (pee-ah-jaay), but I told him that we could not use that name as we already had a Piaget on the forum I feel like I would have to get copyrights from Kimberly, with her famous boy








I will put more updated pictures of the boys after their eyes open. I may even finally sit down and figure out how to do a couple of shot videos of them too.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those sure are some cute puppies. I liked the names...very neat. I am sure you are having a good time watching them grow!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmm.... I think there is some subliminal advertising in your puppy names doesn't Vacheron (Va- Sharon) translate to mean Go Sharon in French? :biggrin1:

Sharon


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

wannabe said:


> Hmm.... I think there is some subliminal advertising in your puppy names doesn't Vacheron (Va- Sharon) translate to mean Go Sharon in French? :biggrin1:
> 
> Sharon


Good one Sharonound: I never even noticed that. Good eye. 
See what happens when we become possessed in wanting something so bad (like another Hav) :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather very cute little boys and they are really growing! I love their names ~ nice!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Priceless!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the names!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

cute  They will definitely grow up to be good watch dogs now ound:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Heather,
Your "Timepieces" litter is absolutely precious, I love their names. Can't wait for more pictures.:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the names! No favorites~~all are great!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> cute  They will definitely grow up to be good watch dogs now ound:


Good one, Amanda! ound:

They are all adorable!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like your theme and of course,the puppies are adorable!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Great theme Heather - all the boys are beautiful. Sharon, I'd say you're a gonner and a second Hav is definitely in the works for you.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I should enjoy this little journey since I absolutely LOVE watches & Hav's! They are so sweet!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Heather very cute little boys and they are really growing! I love their names ~ nice!





dboudreau said:


> Priceless!!!!!





Lina said:


> I love the names!





Ditto's Mom said:


> Heather,
> Your "Timepieces" litter is absolutely precious, I love their names. Can't wait for more pictures.:biggrin1:





good buddy said:


> I love the names! No favorites~~all are great!





Julie said:


> I like your theme and of course,the puppies are adorable!


Thank you all We really like the theme too. It's funny how all you have to be doing is not be trying to think of names or a theme and WHAM :brick:it finally hits you:biggrin1:

I will most defiantly get more pictures in a couple of days when their eyes are fully open


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Great theme Heather - all the boys are beautiful. Sharon, I'd say you're a gonner and a second Hav is definitely in the works for you.


Lisa,
I had to laugh at this too. Funny how most say they only want one Hav and within a matter of days or weeks they are ready for their next.ound:



Doggie Nut said:


> I should enjoy this little journey since I absolutely LOVE watches & Hav's! They are so sweet!


 Vicki,

So are you into some of these expensive watches? Boy I'll tell you I have never seen such beautiful watches, guess that's because I could never afford them:biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

they are just adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Heather, cute boys and I love the theme and the names.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

They are timeless beauties


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How's the Mommy doing? Pics with her babies please.. .


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Yay!! the boys have there eyes open:whoo: so I did some pictures of them now that they are starting to look a little more like puppies:biggrin1: and boy since their eyes are open, they are walking everywhere.lol..Every time I would snap a picture only half the pup would be in the photo, so I had to redo, redo:frusty: But we finally got some, but sorry they are not that good as I could not get enough light, it is very cloudy here today and is getting ready to snow UGH I am so ready for summer.
:topic:

Ok so here they are

Mr. Vacheron


















Mr Giovanni


















Mr Movado


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh their ears are so cute Heather. What sweet boys. I love them all.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Giovanni! where have you been all my life!!!! Although Vacheron and Movado are pretty smooth too.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love, love, love them all, but oh, that Vacheron is tooooo cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

oh i love the newly opened eyes.... how precious!

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I am in LOVE with MR. GIOVANNI!! Sending lots of kisses!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh Heather ~ precious little one's!


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Ohh they are so cute. I also love their names.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, little Movado steals my heart...they are all so precious, but something about his little face!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Cash says "Hi" and wants to know when his 'lil bros can come visit so he can show them how to get into mischief!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What a great looking bunch of boys!! I'll take them all!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The boys are now 3 weeks old. Time is going by fast:biggrin1:
So here they are.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, they are so cute. I love the markings on Vacheron's face. They all look like little chubbies.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow Heather....... I can't believe they are 3 wks. old. They are so darling, I love them all.:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh they are adorable!!! Giovanni, I love you!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaawww....little Movado still has my heart! What a little :angel:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm....wonder if I could talk my husband into a 6th? :biggrin1: I'm still loving litter Vacheron!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They are all soooo handsome! I love the light and sexy chest hair on Vacheron, but Movado has that hot goatee!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just love the pic of Vacheron sticking out his tongue.... too cute!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Heather, the boys are so cute! Looks at those eyebrows on Vacheron...he looks as if he is deeply thinking about something in his picture at the bottom.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So sweet! Still lovin' Giovanni! Thanks for the update!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Have I completely lost it or does Movado look like Brad Pitt?:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Wannabe! 

I love the pics, Heather! Thank you! I think Movado looks SO serious, almost like an older man. Cute! My fave is Giovanni, though I really love Vacheron's markings. Cool!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Great puppies. Great names. I love watches and your puppies.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok I am going to try this, though the video is not real clear as I don't have a nice video camera this was taken just off my regular still shot camera that has a movie option. You can hear them with their little barks and growls:ear:. They are all really starting to get their personalities now too. :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Heather they are getting to be as cute as can be. The darker sable can already roll over. With the dark feet and tails they almost look like kittens. What adorable babies.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Heather they are adorable!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh! Now I'm even more in love with little Movado! That dark little tail is so cute! And those little growls....aaaaawwww!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been needing a new watch and one or more...or all... of these will do just fine :biggrin1:

They are all adorable and precious as can be!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Too cute for words. I love their little growls and squeaks.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

They are so cute - I love their little barks.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are our 4 week old Timepiece Gents

Giovanni

























Vacheron

























And Movado


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And here are a few pix that we kept getting. I think Movado and Vacheron were telling us how boring picture taking isound:ound:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather I love Vacheron! His coloring is so neat and gorgeous! He has the most unusual markings. Are you planning on keeping him? :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful pics and puppies, Heather! I have to LOL at those 'tongue/yawn' photos. Funny! I really enjoy the video clips because you can hear them and see their little fumbles and play.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow Heather, they are looking so adorable at this stage. Such well fed little cuties too. Vacheron really does have outstanding markings.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Our little priceless timepieces are now 5 weeks old. They are starting to get more involved with their play. Today I let them out and it was so cute to watch them try to follow me, or maybe it was their mother:suspicious:, but I like to think it was me that they were wanting to stay with:biggrin1:

So here is the 5 week old crew:whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Heather - once again, outstanding photos of these OUTSTANDING guys. The sure look well fed and so serious!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the cup o puppies!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Such a great cup!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I would like a cup of puppies, please! 

Heather, the puppies and the pictures are lovely.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhh how cute!! I'm positive Movado would love to come stay with us :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes, a cup of pups would be very good right now!!! so cute Heather. they are "timeless"


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Cup o' Pup is good to the last drop!!! Beautiful Pictures Heather!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

The pictures of the puppies are just beautiful and although I am really partial to your little girls, I would be perfectly happy with Vacheron.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

DARLING! They are just precious. Movado has my heart.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are soo cute, but Vacheron looks like he would be one FUN little puppy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww, Heather they are beautiful and sooo sweet!! Love the pics.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh My! They are so chubby and so darn cute!! I can't stand it!!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Movado has cute little brown button eyes! I love your cup'o'pups!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I think Toby needs a baby brother.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Our little "Timepieces" are now 6 weeks old sorry for the delay in pictures:biggrin1: these were taken last night and they are going to be 7 weeks old on Saturday. The time with these little guys has sure flown by.

Here is Vacheron and Giovanni


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And here is Movado


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Bestill my heart! They are all adorable, but Vacheron is to die for!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are all adorable, but I just love Vacheron. He reminds me a lot of Cash.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I've always had a thing for watches! Is that a sign? Mr. Giovanni is a dream! I love his dark tipped tail and cute ears.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Heather, they are looking so good! Do you have any opinions as to whether you've got a show pup or two or three there?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

My Oh My is time flying by

 Our little "Timepieces" are now 8weeks old.

_* "Giovanni"*_


















_* "Vacheron"*_


















_* And of course "Movado"*_


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lisa,
I am not sure yet as to who may be a show prospect. We will be grading them out this weekend. Thus far I am very happy with the way all three are turning out, but as they say "Only *Time* Will Tell"











Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Heather, they are looking so good! Do you have any opinions as to whether you've got a show pup or two or three there?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

They are all such cute little munchkins!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are just getting better and better....SO cute!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather all three have such beautiful markings! What three little darlings!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I especially love Vacheron. So adorable.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh they are just BEAUTIFUL! I love them all! I want to scoop them all up and kiss their little noses!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Heather, Thank you for the pictures.... 
They are ALL beautiful, just love their markings.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful little dogs! I'm in with the I Love Vacheron group!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Such handsome little boys!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

They are all so cute! I need another one...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Heather thanks for the new pictures - the boys are looking so handsome! Sure hoping I get to meet these guys next weekend. (Hint, hint!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are CUTE!!! Oh my, Heather, they are little butterballs and soooooooo fluffy! 

What great pics. Thank you!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is one last post of the Timepieces
They are now 12 weeks old and just about ready to go to their new homes. They go in this week to get their eyes cleared and then that completes their health testing until they are older
Sorry I have not been keeping up with them like I have in the past, now that the kids are out of school I am now trying to keep them busy and keep me from going nuts :crazy: so I get little time here

Here are the pix of our little timepiece gents :biggrin1:

Movado
View attachment 12308


Vacheron
View attachment 12309


Giovanni
View attachment 12310


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Are you sure Giovanni has a home????? They are all so cute. I'm sure it will be hard to see them go.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, they have turned out so cute! Heather, are there any going to forum homes????


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I love these little guys Heather. Give them some sweet hugs from me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are adorable! Vacheron reminds me of a mini Comet


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Those boys are so very, very handsome! Their new families must be so excited!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather~ Did you put in the contracts that HavaneseForum membership is mandatory for the new owners? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Such handsome little cuties. Wish I was getting Giovanni he is adorable. Don't forget to remind the new mommies about the forum so we can watch them grow up.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Sooo cute and fuzzy! I love how they growing up. Hugs to the fuzzies.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh aren't they amazing. and how "time" flies. I still have a crush on Giovani. But Movado has grown into a handsome devil too. Any chance their owners will join the forum?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Heather~ Did you put in the contracts that HavaneseForum membership is mandatory for the new owners? :biggrin1:


Yes Heather! Please do :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, you must be terribly busy with kids and pups all at home. Bless you!

Love the latest pics of your boys. They are very handsome.


----------

